
Pokémon Go: is this the future, or is it killing America? - bmmayer1
http://notes.brianmayer.com/pokmon-go-is-this-the-future-or-is-it-killing-america
======
anonyfox
The lack of communication from niantic, server issues for weeks and way too
shallow "content" is already killing the game. People came for the IP of
pokemon on mobile, had fun catching a few of them, realized that the "combat"
is a joke, and besides catching the same stuff over and over there is nothing
you can do in the game really. Except the usual die-hard fans, user retention
rates are going to the ground fast now.

Basically, the whole topic will be dead in a few weeks if niantic continues
this path. A great example for a missed opportunity.

------
lyschoening
Is it possible to come up with a more dramatic title? The Pokémon fad is
almost over at this point.

